# Team Discovery Tights/Web order picking error



## Darkmarkster (30 Mar 2010)

I have a brand new Team Discovery tights,Still with the tags on and not ever used because basically I ordered some TD stuff from a Chinese seller on Ebay where I get a fair bit of it from,he sent me the XL Jersey as requested but the tights have XL written on the tag hanging from the item but XXXL printed on the inside of them  so these are no use to me and the last time i checked,belts with lycra arnt the trend 

Its not worth the hassle sending it back as it would take forever and the cost would outweigh the benefit.

So to state these are XXXL not XL.

These are free to anyone who can make use of them including P&P as I will despatch them via my work courier (Citylink) for next day delivery to anywhere in the Mainland United Kingdom.


----------



## Darkmarkster (30 Mar 2010)

Forgot to add these are the padded ones.


----------



## manimal (30 Mar 2010)

what size waist do you reckon they are mate, would like first dibs please


----------



## Darkmarkster (30 Mar 2010)

according to the guys Ebay page these are the below measurements:

*Shorts-Height-Weight-Waist*

*  S​M L XL XXL XXXL 165 CM 170 CM 175 CM 180 CM 188 CM 192 CM 50-55 KG 55-60 KG 60-70 KG 70-75 KG 75-85 KG 85-90 KG 59~73 73~83 83~93 93~106 106~115 115~122*


----------



## Darkmarkster (30 Mar 2010)

grr they came out weird one sec


----------



## Darkmarkster (30 Mar 2010)

XXXL:
192CM
85-90KG
115-122

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-09-DISCOV...US_Men_s_Athletic_Apparel?hash=item4a9d959de4
This is the website
if you scroll down the page the measurements are there also.


----------



## manimal (30 Mar 2010)

what size waist are you normally mate for the xl?


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (30 Mar 2010)

i will have

pm sent


----------



## Darkmarkster (30 Mar 2010)

38 waist


----------



## Darkmarkster (30 Mar 2010)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> i will have
> 
> pm sent



As Manimal replied first I think its only fair to see if they are suitable for his needs after he has the correct sizing info,otherwise they are yours Mr Madone


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (30 Mar 2010)

Darkmarkster said:


> As Manimal replied first I think its only fair to see if they are suitable for his needs after he has the correct sizing info,otherwise they are yours Mr Madone



ok


----------



## manimal (30 Mar 2010)

yes please then mate, im a 40 ish so they should be ok


----------



## Darkmarkster (30 Mar 2010)

It would appear that Manimal is the winner,PM me your delivery address please.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (30 Mar 2010)

damit  lol

Manimal if its not the size for you can you pm me!!

thanks


----------



## manimal (30 Mar 2010)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> damit  lol
> 
> Manimal if its not the size for you can you pm me!!
> 
> thanks



sure will fells
thanks


----------



## manimal (30 Mar 2010)

Darkmarkster said:


> It would appear that Manimal is the winner,PM me your delivery address please.



Pm sent mate and thankyou


----------



## Darkmarkster (30 Mar 2010)

*---Closed---*​


----------



## Darkmarkster (31 Mar 2010)

The item was despatched today so should be with you tomorrow


----------



## Tynan (31 Mar 2010)

38in is xxxl?

blimey


----------



## manimal (12 Apr 2010)

Darkmarkster said:


> The item was despatched today so should be with you tomorrow



Received and fit perfectly, thanks again!


----------



## gb155 (13 Apr 2010)

damm how did I miss this, I love my Discovery shorts


----------

